# Ragatke. Aras Raga. Lituanian Resortera...



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I received this fork a few weeks ago from a young man in Lituania. I was told that is hazel and the shape was just great to make a resortera:



















The wood was great to work with and I finally came out with this:




























I could not really name this a resortera, since it came a long way from LItuania and not Mexico. Aras was the young man so kind to mail me the fork: I asked him how they name slingshots in his country. One of the names they use is "Ragatke". I decided to name it "Aras Raga" a Lituanian resortera. Thanks Aras, you were just too kind. Saludos







master.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow xidoo ... fantastic.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You did a fantastic job with that, Xidoo! I think Aras will be well pleased to see it.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You are a skilled artist. Wonderful looking wood grain. I like that name also.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

That is beautiful, you have done a marvelous job. Thank you for showing it to us.

Al


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Great team work. Super nice fork.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice work my friend!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG.. Another beautifull slingshot by Xidoo.
P.S.
Great fork you found Aras


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh my god Xidoo! That looks fantastic! I want to carve something simple and nice like this piece of art. Simple and gorgeous. Thanks for posting! Is it finished with linseed oil?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant job xidoo


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done Xido.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Xidoo, great work.
Martin


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Maestro Xidoo , es preciosa le sacaste el alma ._
_Un abrazote_


----------

